# Trivia 10/19



## luckytrim (Oct 19, 2019)

trivia 10/19
DID YOU KNOW...
The world's largest pearl was discovered by a Filipino diver  in the Palawan
Sea in 1934. Known as the "Pearl of Lao Tzu," or “Pearl of  Allah”, the gem
weighs 14 pounds (6.35 kg) and measures 9.5 inches (24 cm)  long and 5.5
inches (.4 cm) in diameter. It has a value of over US$40  million. It is
believed to be 600 years old.


1. Who Said That ??
"I love California. I practically grew up in  Phoenix."
(Hint; Indiana Politician...)
2. Name the Hit musical that opens with "Oh, What a Beautiful  Morning"...
3. According to Mathew, which of these is the first  Beatitude...
  a. - Blessed are the meek...
  b. - Blessed are the merciful...
  c. - Blessed are the peacemakers...
  d. - Blessed are the poor in spirit...
4. What actor connects "Zulu Dawn", "Birdman of Alcatraz" and  "From Here To
Eternity"?
5. Mickey Dolenz had a role in a TV series long before he was  a Monkee ; can 
you name the series ?
6. Do you recall the name of Tarzan's favorite elephant  ?
7. If you're looking for something vegan that's tasty, here's  something to 
try. It's a deep fried ball or patty made from chickpeas or  fava beans!  But 
what is it called ?
8. Cain was the first son of Adam and Eve and his vocation  could possibly be 
the true 'oldest profession'. What did he do for a  living?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Between the years 1900 and 1919, 23 species of animals  disappeared from the
face of the planet forever, including the Dodo, Cuban Shrew,  Passenger
Pigeon and the Carolina Parakeet.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Dan Quayle
2. "Oklahoma"
3. - d
4. Burt Lancaster
5. 'Circus Boy'
6. Tantor
7. Falafel
8. Farmer - Genesis 4:2 ... 'but Cain was a tiller of the  ground.'

CRAP !!
Close, but not quite True...
The Dodo most likely became extinct sometime in the latter  half of the
seventeenth century and is the archetype of modern  extinctions. Living
exclusively on the island of Mauritius, its extinction is  believed to have
been caused by the introduction of non-native species such as  pigs and
macaques to the island. Its distant relative in the pigeon  family, the
passenger pigeon, is one of the most remarkable extinction  stories. The last
known member of the species, a bird called 'Martha", died in  1914, an
extraordinary decline for a species that had been the most  common bird in
North America at the beginning of the nineteenth century. The  last known
Carolina Parakeet, the only native parrot in the Eastern  United States, died
in Cincinnati zoo in 1918 whilst the Cuban Shrew was believed  to have been
driven to extinction by the introduction of the Burmese  Mongoose to its
habitat in the Antilles islands in 1910, but was rediscovered  in 1974.


----------

